# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Maio 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Mai 2018 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Mai 2018 às 11:32)

Boas, maio começa fresco, mínima de *1.5°C*.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Mai 2018 às 14:02)

Boas!

Que belo dia de sol que vai por aqui, bom para "lagartar"... 
À volta, as costumeiras células já se vão formando sobre as serras; vamos lá ver se se transformam em algo interessante ao longo da tarde. 
13,4ºC neste momento, que calorão!  A mínima foi mais altinha esta madrugada, quase que chegava aos 7ºC...


----------



## joselamego (1 Mai 2018 às 19:49)

Quinta da Morgadinha 
Rio Tinto 
Gondomar 
Temperatura máxima de 16°C
Atual de 13°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 00:22)

joselamego disse:


> Quinta da Morgadinha
> Rio Tinto
> Gondomar
> Temperatura máxima de 16°C
> ...


Sabes que flores são, José? Estou aqui farto de coçar a cabeça e não estou mesmo a ver o que sejam... Assim ao longe parecem rosas mas nunca as vi assim em cacho... e ainda é cedo para as rosas estarem em floração profusa.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 00:54)

João Pedro disse:


> Sabes que flores são, José? Estou aqui farto de coçar a cabeça e não estou mesmo a ver o que sejam... Assim ao longe parecem rosas mas nunca as vi assim em cacho... e ainda é cedo para as rosas estarem em floração profusa.


Sinceramente não sei ....
Posso tentar saber !
Fui ao casamento da minha mana e a quinta era muito bonita !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 10:04)

Bom dia 
A caminho de Monchique 
Viagem no Alfa 
Aveiro 
Temperatura atual de 12°C
Céu nublado 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 14:03)

joselamego disse:


> Sinceramente não sei ....
> Posso tentar saber !
> Fui ao casamento da minha mana e a quinta era muito bonita !
> 
> ...


Ah! Quer-me parecer então que aquilo será um arranjo para o casamento, e não algo natural. Mas pergunta, *depois* da lua de mel... 

--------------------
O dia vai seguindo muito encoberto pelo Porto. O acumulado resume-se a uns meros 1,02mm. Tatual de 14,3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2018 às 14:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Ah! Quer-me parecer então que aquilo será um arranjo para o casamento, e não algo natural. Mas pergunta, *depois* da lua de mel...


Eu pergunto...depois te direi !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Mai 2018 às 14:08)

joselamego disse:


> Eu pergunto...depois te direi !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Obrigado, José.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 11:40)

A falta de posts neste tópico é um claro sinal do marasmo meteorológico que se tem feito sentir aqui pelo litoral norte nestes últimos dois ou três dias... 
Posto isto; céu azul, sol com fartura, ausência total de nuvens, algum vento - mas não muito ainda, 18,3ºC. Assim vai o dia pelo Porto.


----------



## jonas (4 Mai 2018 às 15:01)

É verdade @João Pedro tem estado sempre a mesma coisa neste últimos dias...
Hoje, mais um dia de sol com muito poucas nuvens e o vento a acelerar desde o final da manhã.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Mai 2018 às 15:44)

jonas disse:


> É verdade @João Pedro tem estado sempre a mesma coisa neste últimos dias...
> Hoje, mais um dia de sol com muito poucas nuvens e o vento a acelerar desde o final da manhã.


Quem sabe na segunda haja alguma animação Por aqui sigo com 24 graus e muito sol!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 23:38)

Boas,

O belo dia de sol de hoje acabou, naturalmente, com um belo pôr do sol. Apesar de algum vento, estava-se muito bem na praia; momento de meditação do dia... 
Deixo três fotos para o ilustrar. 



Sunset Hues. Leça da Palmeira, 04-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Hues. Leça da Palmeira, 04-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Hues. Leça da Palmeira, 04-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2018 às 23:46)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O belo dia de sol de hoje acabou, naturalmente, com um belo pôr do sol. Apesar de algum vento, estava-se muito bem na praia; momento de meditação do dia...
> Deixo três fotos para o ilustrar.
> ...


Fotos fantásticas, como sempre!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Mai 2018 às 23:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Fotos fantásticas, como sempre!


Obrigado! Fazem bem estes passeios à beira-mar ao pôr do sol, já tinha saudades


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia.

Peço desculpa pelos dias em que estive ausente. Razões várias afastaram-me do convívio com esta comunidade que tanto gosto. 

Posto isto, depois do regresso efectivo da primavera, temos hoje um dia de sol, com céu pouco nublado: por aqui está o céu sem nuvens, mas há alguma neblina, observando-se nebulosidade média em formação para E\SE e nebulosidade baixa para O.
O satélite da meteogalicia confirma isto mesmo:





No círculo a vermelho a nebulosidade baixa a afectar a zona litoral (aparenta estar em dissipação) e a amarelo a zona onde começam a surgir nuvens médias (para já pequenas).
O IPMA, como vai ocorrendo com alguma frequência, apenas tem dados de satélite das 20h, tanto de infravermelho como na banda visível (e combinado obviamente). É triste um serviço público assim...
O vento sopra fraco de NNO a NNE.

*Ontem
Tmín: 10,1ºC
Tmáx: 25,3ºC*​
*Hoje
Tmín: 10,4ºC*

*Tactual: 20,8ºC
Hr: 62%*​


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 10:05)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Peço desculpa pelos dias em que estive ausente. Razões várias afastaram-me do convívio com esta comunidade que tanto gosto.
> 
> ...


Desculpado!  Bem regressado sejas! 
Por aqui igual, alguma neblina no ar que esconde o azul do céu. 17,9ºC.
Vamos ver se a coisa anima lá mais para a tarde...


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2018 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já se vão observando cumulus para o interior a tentarem crescer com grande vontade ainda bastante cedo. 
Veremos se dará para fotografar alguma ao longe porque para o litoral não se devem aproximar segundo os modelos.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 12:51)

Boas!
As temperaturas vão aumentando e os _Cumulus congestus_ vão começando a aparecer... Bem visíveis já no meu horizonte


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 12:57)

Já há _Cn_s a sul e este


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Mai 2018 às 13:02)

Boas, 27 graus e já há torres nos quadrantes N, E e S. Duas particularmente giras para os lados do Gerês


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 13:11)

Se puderem fotografem os cogumelos, celulas explosivas estao a surgir a Este

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 13:38)

Está aqui a foto que consegui tirar da célula vista de Espinho entre Cabeceiras de Baixo e Vieira do Minho. Senao fosse o trabalho urgente que me pediram tinha-me dedicado a este hobbie. Vamos la ver se ainda vou hoje para a estrada






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Mai 2018 às 14:24)

E em 15 min explodiu esta besta a NNE :




Já com atividade elétrica.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 14:35)

Está bonito aqui à volta, grandes bigornas


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 14:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> E em 15 min explodiu esta besta a NNE :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eram duas que se juntaram numa só.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Mai 2018 às 14:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Eram duas que se juntaram numa só.


Já vejo tudo preto nesse quadrante, o sol já era.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 14:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> Já vejo tudo preto nesse quadrante, o sol já era.


Sim, está gigante neste momento. Quase a chegar aqui.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Mai 2018 às 14:51)

Grande negrura e festival elétrico a E, não vejo nada ainda..


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 14:52)

As células a norte, este e sul do Porto preenchem o céu quase por completo neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 15:02)

Luminosidade a diminuir, a célula do Marão já cobre o Porto neste momento. À espera de uns _mammatus_...


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Mai 2018 às 15:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Luminosidade a diminuir, a célula do Marão já cobre o Porto neste momento. À espera de uns _mammatus_...


Falaste bem " do marão", porque está com preguiça de sair de lá


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 15:13)

c0ldPT disse:


> Falaste bem " do marão", porque está com preguiça de sair de lá


Verdade, o núcleo anda ali por Amarante e não se afasta muito... mas a célula em si já chega ao mar. A do Caramulo então nem se fala...


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Mai 2018 às 15:15)

Já ouvi trovões abafados, para os lados do Marco de Canaveses.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Mai 2018 às 15:20)

Célula brutal aqui plo porto

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 15:22)

Brutal a que está sobre a Freita neste momento!


----------



## vamm (7 Mai 2018 às 15:34)




----------



## aikkoset (7 Mai 2018 às 15:42)

vamm disse:


>


Pena não ter com que tirar umas fotos mas confirmo os relatos


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 15:44)

vamm disse:


>


Estou a fotografar, mais logo virão fotinhas...


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Mai 2018 às 16:16)

Consegui ir para a estrada. Já fui até ao molho na serra da Freita, mas tive de voltar  para tras devido a atividade eletrica intensa e granizo. So nao arrisquei por causa do granizo para nao danificar o carro.

Neste momento estou no alto da senhora da abelheira em Escariz, Arouca. Ouvem-se trovoes e vi agora relampagos


A tal celula que ainda continua ativa. Consegui esta foto, em Cela, Arouca











Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (7 Mai 2018 às 16:32)

Tarde animada!
Até ha cerca de 1h eram trovões consecutivos, agora acalmou.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Mai 2018 às 17:41)

Boas,


Estou a ouvir trovoada. Céu escuro a N/NE. 


Não anda muito longe.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Mai 2018 às 17:41)

Começa a ficar escuro para NE.


----------



## Macuser (7 Mai 2018 às 18:32)

guimeixen disse:


> Começa a ficar escuro para NE.




Acho que vamos ter Festa aqui em Braga Amigo "guimeixen"...

Estive a reparar agora a nível de radares e tal... a coisa parece que ainda pode acontecer aqui


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 19:14)

Bom, cá ficam algumas fotos de hoje à tarde 

A célula do Marão quando já cobria o Porto



Stormy Day. Porto, 07-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E a belíssima que se formou depois na Freita/Caramulo/Montemuro



Stormy Day. Porto, 07-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 07-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 07-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 07-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Day. Porto, 07-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Foi só ver ao longe, pois nem uma pinga por aqui caiu nem um trovão sequer se fez ouvir... mas temos nevoeiro, subiu o Douro como já há bastante tempo não fazia


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Mai 2018 às 21:10)

Boa tarde!!! 
Aqui por Caminha, células para leste, mas nada de mais, fugiu tudo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Mai 2018 às 22:42)

Junta.te ao grupo my friend, nadinha de nada 
Quanto aos registos, fantásticos, como sempre


João Pedro disse:


> Bom, cá ficam algumas fotos de hoje à tarde
> 
> A célula do Marão quando já cobria o Porto
> 
> ...



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Mai 2018 às 23:22)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Junta.te ao grupo my friend, nadinha de nada
> Quanto aos registos, fantásticos, como sempre
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Ainda estava com esperança na do Marão, mas nada... paciência, a procissão ainda vai no adro... 
Obrigado!


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mai 2018 às 08:06)

Bom dia.

Ontem estive a tratar da horta e, pela hora a que descreveram trovoada em Paredes e Marco de Canaveses nada ouvi ou vi.
Estava escuro para o interior mas não se passou nada por aqui.
Este novo dia começa com céu encoberto por nebulosidade baixa.
No satélite de infra-vermelho não se observam nuvens, mas no combinado (IR+visível) já se vê todo o nosso litoral imerso no nevoeiro.
Está agradável até, o vento está fraco\calmo.

*Tactual:  12,5ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mai 2018 às 20:30)

Boas,
Ao contrário de ontem, o dia hoje ficou marcado por, bem... nada... 
Paradinho... algum nevoeiro de manhã e que agora parece estar a querer entrar na cidade outra vez. Mais fresco do que ontem, a máxima ficou-se pelos 18,9ºC estando neste momento apenas 13,6ºC. 
Junto ao mar esteve mais animado; a nortada era relativamente forte. Não levei o anemómetro mas dava para abanar os postes de iluminação junto à refinaria por isso, sim, notava-se bem.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Mai 2018 às 23:09)

Boa noite! 
Hoje todo o dia esteve uma nortada infernal.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Mai 2018 às 13:22)

Boas, de manhã estavam 5 graus, agora o sol já queima, 23.0°C e vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (10 Mai 2018 às 18:46)

Boas,

por aqui o dia também começou fresco, mínima de *10.2ºc* , máxima foi de *21.8ºc*.

Neste momento 20.2ºc, vento NNW 14 Km/h e 49 % HR.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Mai 2018 às 21:29)

Boas noites,

Mais um dia cheio de sol e com poucas nuvens. Máxima de 19,9ºC e mínima de 9,7ºC.
Junto ao mar, sempre mais ventoso, mas hoje nem se estava muito mal. O mar sim, hoje um pouco mais agitado.

Estava assim, ao por do sol:


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mai 2018 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Ontem o dia foi fresco, com presença de nebulosidade baixa em quase todo o dia.
Ainda apanhei chuvisco\orvalho na zona do Marão.
Esta 5ª feira foi um dia radioso, com muito sol e quente qb pela tarde. As noites são frescas.

Depois de uma *Tmáx* de *17,9ºC* ontem, hoje tive uma* Tmáx* de *24,1ºC*. Bem bom...
A *Tmín* de ontem foi de *10,3ºC* e a *Tmín* de hoje de *6,1ºC*.

Vamos ter então uns dias menos quentes pela frente, e a chuva deverá regressar ao nosso convívio, fraca, entre amanhã e sábado. Afinal já todos temos saudades dela.

*Tactual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 54%
*​Continuação de uma boa semana.


----------



## Pedro Matos (11 Mai 2018 às 11:06)

De momento ligeiro aguaceiro por Sequeira!!


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mai 2018 às 15:12)

Boa tarde! Por aqui tudo calmo
Brisa fraca de SW
A chuva se vier é a noitinha


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Mai 2018 às 18:22)

Belas nuvens no céu do porto e arredores!
16°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2018 às 18:51)

Boas, 

por aqui chove fraco, já molha o chão mas ainda não acumula, sigo com 14.0ºc e 90% HR.


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2018 às 19:54)

Vai chovendo, *1 mm* acumulado com um rain rate actual ( e máximo até ao momento) de *2.2 mm/h*.

13.4ºc e 96 % HR.


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Mai 2018 às 20:38)

Boas,


dia fresco com precipitação fraca a aparecer no final da tarde. 


Ps: Só agora dei conta do registo do sismo desta madrugada, aqui perto. Estava na cozinha à hora do mesmo e de facto ouvi um barulho semelhante ao roncar de um trovão longínquo. Na altura associei logo a um sismo, visto que há 3 anos (2 Maio 2015) foi exactamente igual o som. Trovoada era impossível. Até fui ao IPMA de seguida mas ainda não tinha lá nada.

Segundo sismo sentido em 3 anos, nada mau.


----------



## Snifa (11 Mai 2018 às 21:29)

*4 mm* acumulados, temperatura em queda com 11.9 ºc actuais ( mínima do dia). variação na última hora -1.4 ºc.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mai 2018 às 09:25)

Bom dia ,
Hoje por Gondomar 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Temperatura atual de 12,0°C
71% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2018 às 18:12)

Boa tarde.

Mas, mas! A chuva é só para os outros?!
Por cá fraquinho este episódio. Fraquinho!
Ontem à noite a chuva foi fraca, molhou tudo mas não encharcou.
Pela madrugada um ou outro aguaceiro fraco caiu mas nada de monta.
Este maio vai fraco. Fraco! 
O *acumulado* de *ontem* foi de *1,3 mm* e o de *hoje* foi de *0,0 mm*. Nada mau! 

Está é fresco, o que se enquadra na normalidade. Até mesmo para aqueles que pensam chegar ao fim de semana e ter tempo soleado e quente. Azar!

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 48%*​


----------



## João Pedro (12 Mai 2018 às 18:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Mas, mas! A chuva é só para os outros?!
> Por cá fraquinho este episódio. Fraquinho!
> ...


És demais tu... 

Por aqui foi um bocadinho melhor... 
Por terras de Montemuro ontem, sempre à espera da dita chuva, mas que teimou em não chegar. Foi só já depois de um belo e ondulante espectáculo sobre as águas do Douro, e em pleno super-mega-hiper engarrafamento na VCI , que a "menina" se dignou a aparecer... caiu sempre muito gentilmente, mas ainda deixou um acumulado de 5,8mm. Pela madrugada adentro ainda deixou mais 1,8mm.

Foi-se pelas 7h30 para não mais voltar... só ficaram o sol e os céus azuis recortados pelo branco das nuvens. Está fresquinho, só 12,8ºC agora, e a máxima não passou dos 13,8ºC 

O Atlântico, curiosamente, apresentava há pouco aquele brilho prateado, tão característico dos frios dias de Inverno...


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Mai 2018 às 22:17)

*6.9°C *


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mai 2018 às 23:45)

João Pedro disse:


> O Atlântico, curiosamente, apresentava há pouco aquele brilho prateado, tão característico dos frios dias de Inverno...


Então...É em maio que se comem as cerejas ao borralho.
Mas por este andar vamos é ter cerejas em junho, batatas em outubro e vindimas em dezembro. Parece! 
Por acaso o final da tarde apresentava poucas nuvens, mas o vento norte e a cor cinzenta das nuvens fazia mesmo lembrar os dias muito frios do outono ou inverno. Desagradável...mas bonito! 

Agora temos o céu praticamente limpo, com alguma névoa.
O vento ora está calmo, ora corre como uma leve brisa fria de ONO.

*Tactual: 5,6ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Mai 2018 às 00:06)

Boa noite! Ontem tivemos chuva e a cerca de 10 minutos um aguaceiro fraco...!


----------



## Snifa (13 Mai 2018 às 08:52)

Bom dia,
madrugada fria para Maio, mínima de *7.1ºc* 

Neste momento muito sol com 10.6ºc, vento fraco e 80 % HR.

Caiu um curto aguaceiro que acumulou *0.2 mm*.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Mai 2018 às 11:41)

Boas, madrugada fria com a mínima a descer aos *3.1ºC*.*  *Agora nublado e não muito frio, 14 graus.


----------



## João Pedro (13 Mai 2018 às 12:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Então...É em maio que se comem as cerejas ao borralho.
> Mas por este andar vamos é ter cerejas em junho, batatas em outubro e vindimas em dezembro. Parece!
> Por acaso o final da tarde apresentava poucas nuvens, mas o vento norte e a cor cinzenta das nuvens fazia mesmo lembrar os dias muito frios do outono ou inverno. Desagradável...mas bonito!
> 
> ...


Na sexta-feira no Montemuro estavam bem atrasadas... completamente verdes ainda. Aquelas nem em junho... lá teremos que inventar um provérbio novo... que tal "é em julho que de cerejas se enche o bandulho"?  
-----------------------------
O dia segue tristonho pela Invicta; completamente encoberto, com uns pinguinhos muito fraquinhos logo pela manhã. Está fresco mais uma vez. Tactual: 12,7ºC, mínima de 7,4ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mai 2018 às 14:24)

João Pedro disse:


> lá teremos que inventar um provérbio novo... que tal "é em julho que de cerejas se enche o bandulho"?


Acho que sim. Esperemos é que alguém aqui do fórum nos consiga uns cabazes para partilharmos cerejas das boas...

-------------

Por cá, o dia começou com algum sol, mas a partir das 11h o céu começou a fechar e lá choveu entretanto alguma coisa. Pouca. Mas foi chuva.
Acumulado? Que é isso? Não conheço. nicles. niente. nada.
Uns chuviscos e é para amigos. Mas cinzento. um pouco. bastante. Carradas de nuvens escuras.
Venha é de lá o sol que isto só está bom para pôr o pessoal a tomar xanaxes e valiuns e afins.
O sol quando nasce é para todos, e se não chove mais vale fazer sol que é para fazer feliz este povo. Até porque nem só de futebol vive o homem e o FCP só representa uma parte do nosso povo...

O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de ONO\NNO.

*Tmín: 3,7ºC

Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## joselamego (13 Mai 2018 às 21:53)

Boa noite, 
Céu com períodos de muito nublado ,
O sol por vezes foi espreitando 
Tempo algo fresco para maio 
Máxima de 16°C
Atual de 13,2°C
64% HR 
1026 hPa 
.............
Amanhã regresso de novo a Monchique 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Mai 2018 às 06:51)

Bom dia ,
Estação de comboios , Porto ( Campanhã )
Céu nublado 
12°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (14 Mai 2018 às 17:52)

Boa tarde,

*1.4 mm* acumulados durante a manhã.

Mínima de *10.7 ºc* e máxima *18.6 ºc* .

Neste momento 18.1 ºc, vento NNW 18 Km/h e 77% HR.


----------



## jonas (15 Mai 2018 às 16:08)

Boa tarde,
Dia de céu limpo e algum valor.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (15 Mai 2018 às 19:19)

Boa tarde,

dia com céu geralmente limpo, mínima de *11.1ºc* e  máxima *22.8ºc*.

Neste momento  20.0 ºc, vento NW 15 Km/h e 64% HR.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mai 2018 às 17:15)

Incendio na zona de Nogueira da Regedoura, Santa Maria da Feira, perto do Centro Social Luso Venezolano.







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Mai 2018 às 17:52)

Incendio dominado e quase extinto aqui em Nogueira da Regedoura, Santa Maria da Feira.

P.s Transfiram isto para o topico dos Incendios 2018 por favor






















Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (16 Mai 2018 às 19:31)

Boa tarde, 

dia quente por aqui, mínima de *13.9 ºc* e máxima *26.8 ºc* .

Neste momento 23.3 ºc, vento NW 12 Km/h e 49 % HR.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Mai 2018 às 10:08)

Bom dia.

Sol, calor. Água fresca e uma sombra. Ahhhh...
Dias primaveris, a cheirar a verão. Bem bom!
Hoje temos céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.

Ontem tive uma *Tmáx* de *27,7ºC* e uma *Tmín* de *8,5ºC*.

Hoje
*Tmín: 11,8ºC

Tactual: 21,2ºC
Hr: 42%
*​Continuação de uma excelente semana.


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mai 2018 às 12:56)

Nuvens em desenvolvimento a Este da Foz do Douro, Porto

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (17 Mai 2018 às 13:28)

Agora a SE de Vila Nova de Gaia












Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Mai 2018 às 15:51)

28°C, já esteve nos 29 mas a grande nebulosidade a crescer e o vento trataram de fazer descer


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mai 2018 às 20:14)

Boas,

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei esta tarde, na direção da Serra de Freita:






Máxima de *26,1ºC
*
Neste momento *19,9ºC* e vento fraco de SW


----------



## guimeixen (17 Mai 2018 às 20:53)

Boa noite,

Visíveis algumas Cbs para o interior durante a tarde. Era visível nas imagens de satélite o que parecia uma outflow boundary a vir nesta direção. Parece que chegou aqui pois o vento aumentou bastante vindo de NE e já dura à vários minutos.

Edit: Dados de duas estações aqui perto. Descida acentuada da temperatura, mudança de direção do vento para E, aumento de intensidade do vento e aumento da pressão.










Edit2: Adiciono este gif onde assinalei a outflow boundary nas imagens de satélite:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mai 2018 às 13:32)

Boas,

Ambiente em mudança acelerada por estes lados. De um céu azul completamente limpo de nuvens durante grande parte da manhã, passou-se a um céu quase completamente preenchido por nebulosidade com um ar bastante "prometedor"... 

Está mais fresco, 21,3ºC agora, mas já esteve nos 23,2ºC.
Veremos no que isto dará ao longo da tarde.


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Mai 2018 às 13:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ambiente em mudança acelerada por estes lados. De um céu azul completamente limpo de nuvens durante grande parte da manhã, passou-se a um céu quase completamente preenchido por nebulosidade com um ar bastante "prometedor"...
> 
> ...


Infelizmente é só fogo de vista / palha.  Duvido que haja alguma coisa de relevante hoje por aqui mas a ver vamos. *23ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (18 Mai 2018 às 13:39)

c0ldPT disse:


> Infelizmente é só fogo de vista / palha.  Duvido que haja alguma coisa de relevante hoje por aqui mas a ver vamos. *23ºC*


Bom, pelo menos é mais interessante do que um céu completamente azul e calor sufocante...  Já estou farto do marasmo meteorológico dos últimos dias...


----------



## c0ldPT (18 Mai 2018 às 13:48)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, pelo menos é mais interessante do que um céu completamente azul e calor sufocante...  Já estou farto do marasmo meteorológico dos últimos dias...


Não para mim que sou um pouco fã de extremos, se há tempo chato para mim é estar nublado e nem ata nem desata  Se não é para chover ao menos que esteja sol


----------



## AJCS (19 Mai 2018 às 15:09)

Vamos ter "molho" ?

Temp. 26ºC
PA 1015 mbar


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mai 2018 às 15:11)

Boa tarde,

Vê-se torres a crescer a NE. Vamos ver se há qualquer coisa.


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mai 2018 às 15:19)

Tirada à 4 minutos:


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mai 2018 às 15:25)

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão!

Está assim agora:






Edit: Acho que sempre foi um trovão pois acabei de ouvir outro agora.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Mai 2018 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,


Vários trovões audíveis a este. Céu bastante escuro e também muito sol.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Mai 2018 às 15:38)

Boas, em Olo, Amarante, já ameaçou chuva mas agora está sol de novo. Mas promete o resto da tarde


----------



## guimeixen (19 Mai 2018 às 16:18)

Durou pouco, dissipou-se mesmo aqui em frente. Deu para ouvir alguns trovões e vão caindo algumas pingas agora.

Time lapse da sua formação e dissipação:


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mai 2018 às 11:20)

Bom dia.

Calmo, muito calmo o fórum...
Tiramos férias e agora vamos regressar sabendo que aí vem mais uns dias de instabilidade. É ou não é?! *É...*

Hoje o dia começou com alguma neblina e nuvens altas discretas.
Está agradável a temperatura a esta hora.

*Tactual: 21,9ºC
Hr: 52%
*​Bela depressão com o seu núcleo frio como era previsto:


----------



## GabKoost (22 Mai 2018 às 17:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Calmo, muito calmo o fórum...
> Tiramos férias e agora vamos regressar sabendo que aí vem mais uns dias de instabilidade. É ou não é?! *É...*
> ...



Venha ela. Os campos já dão sinais de estarem enxutos de mais para Maio.

Mal da população geral que já se lamenta da chuva que vai vir depois dos terríveis 2 meses de precipitação acima da média que tivemos nos últimos.... sei lá... 18?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Mai 2018 às 17:24)

Já faz falta animação! Além do tédio que tem sido este tempo e a ausência de chuva que esta a fazer falta novamente, pois os campos já estão a ficar secos de mais.
Sem falar dos incêndios que temos tido aqui pelo Minho e já estou farto de andar a "correr" atrás deles.
Espero pela trovoada e chuva com expectativa.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 08:56)

Bom dia, aqui do Arrabida Shoping na Afurada Porto, já vejo umas nuvens interessantes a Norte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Mai 2018 às 09:54)

Tempo doentio este...
22°C
Céu encoberto.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2018 às 10:57)

Trovão


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:04)

Muitas descargas eletricas, estou a aguardar a chegada aqui na Foz do Douro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:06)

3 descargas eletricas em simultaneo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:11)

Ouve-se a rugir e bem. Estou num rooftop bem alto à espera

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2018 às 11:12)

Já se ouvem os trovões por aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:17)

Quando nao há radar sat24 é opcao. Vento a aumentar de intensidade aqui na Foz do Douro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Mai 2018 às 11:20)

Rugido a W/SW


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2018 às 11:25)

Grande raio mesmo aqui por cima 

EDIT: barra de nuvens baixas a avançarem para esta direção


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:28)

Miguel96 disse:


> Quando nao há radar sat24 é opcao. Vento a aumentar de intensidade aqui na Foz do Douro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



radar já está a funcionar


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:29)

Base de nuvem baixa a formar-se agora mesmo a Sul daqui da Foz do Douro. Raios ja visiveis

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Mai 2018 às 11:30)

Relâmpagos visíveis e grande ronco há pouco


----------



## cookie (24 Mai 2018 às 11:32)

Já choveu, pingas grossas e há pouco um bom ronco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:34)

david 6 disse:


> radar já está a funcionar


Esta o de Coruche, eu quero o de Arouca e o radar dinamico. Daqui a pouco ja vou ligar para o ipma

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (24 Mai 2018 às 11:34)

Incrível a chuva torrencial que se abateu por aqui acompanhada por forte trovoada ￼￼  há já quase meia hora .
As estradas parecem rios.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2018 às 11:35)

Boas,

Nada como uns tambores celestiais para acordar o Litoral Norte! 
Nada de chuva ainda, mas já ronca e relampeja há pelo menos meia hora por aqui


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:35)

Mas que raio horizontal, voces viram?

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2018 às 11:38)

Já começa a pingar


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:40)

Shelf Cloud agora visivel aqui na Foz do Douro







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## smpereira (24 Mai 2018 às 11:41)

Uiii, que bombos ￼
Que grande chuvada..  depois de uma pequena acalmia, eis que volta a cair bem, são pingas bem grossas..


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:42)

Que boa estrutura pessoal








Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2018 às 11:48)

Acabou de passar uma coisa fantástica por aqui!  Parecia uma shelf cloud! 
Logo atrás veio o vento e a chuva!


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2018 às 11:50)

@Miguel96 exacto, foi isso mesmo que passou aqui por cima a grande velocidade. Metia um bocadinho de respeito...


----------



## david 6 (24 Mai 2018 às 11:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> Esta o de Coruche, eu quero o de Arouca e o radar dinamico. Daqui a pouco ja vou ligar para o ipma
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk



pois é, não tinha reparado que o de Arouca não está a funcionar ainda, IPMA falha sempre nos dias que não deveria falhar


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Mai 2018 às 13:06)

Por agora na minha zona não chove muito , alguma precipitação mas pouca , 0.6MM de precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mai 2018 às 13:15)

Eco vermelho a norte de Viana do Castelo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mai 2018 às 17:42)

lol para o sat24. Funciona nos 364 dias do ano em que não há trovoada aqui e falha hoje. 

Continuo com céu encoberto. Dia sem grande história, para já.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2018 às 17:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> lol para o sat24. Funciona nos 364 dias do ano em que não há trovoada aqui e falha hoje.
> 
> Continuo com céu encoberto. Dia sem grande história, para já.



Aqui está a funcionar sem problemas.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2018 às 17:49)

Ruipedroo disse:


> lol para o sat24. Funciona nos 364 dias do ano em que não há trovoada aqui e falha hoje.
> 
> Continuo com céu encoberto. Dia sem grande história, para já.



Caso ainda não dê  https://kachelmannwetter.com/ch/sat/portugal/satellit-hd-5min.html


----------



## PedroGPRO (24 Mai 2018 às 21:17)

Em Santa Maria da Feira não choveu muito , 1.1mm acumulado em 1h atras , no total hoje até agora 10.8mm. Em termos de vento a soprar 8km/h neste momento , e em relação as descargas elétricas, uma outra descarga de manha mas coisa pouca .


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Mai 2018 às 23:43)

Chove forte!


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mai 2018 às 23:45)

Epá! Que bomba...

Era, não era?
Nã...Nada vi ou ouvi.
Apenas vi chuva\aguaceiros fracos. Mísero 1 mm de acumulado. Nada mau! 
No radar aparenta vir uma frente\células de SE para NE, devendo estar prestes a chegar a esta zona.
Aguardo para ver se perde força ou se traz alguma animação.
De resto temos vento calmo de momento.
Está bem temperada a noite.

*Tactual: 14,9ºC
Hr: 86%
*​*P.S.: 15 segundos (15!) *depois de postar começa a chover*. Pontaria.*


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mai 2018 às 23:54)

Chuva forte por aqui, gotas grossas 

Acumulados *15mm*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Mai 2018 às 00:14)

Boa noite! 
Por aqui chove, mas nada de mais.
A hora de almoço chuva e trovoada mas nada de outro mundo.


----------



## PedroGPRO (25 Mai 2018 às 11:26)

Chove forte agora em Santa Maria da Feira .


----------



## João Pedro (25 Mai 2018 às 12:12)

Boas tardes,

Dia cinzento e chuvoso pelo Porto. Neste momento chove fraco, mas houve já lugar a períodos longos de precipitação mais intensa. As saudades de ver as ruas encharcadas e as folhas das árvores luzidias e lavadinhas era já muita!  O acumulado vai nos 6,86 mm. Bem bom!  14,6ºC neste momento.

Os céus encontram-se bastante uniformes, ao contrário de ontem mais ou menos pela mesma altura em que se encontravam bastante turbulentos e com "banda sonora" a acompanhar... 



Thunderstormy Skies. Porto, 24-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstormy Skies. Porto, 24-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Thunderstormy Skies. Porto, 24-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E depois, de repente e a grande velocidade, veio isto! 



The Stuff That Meteo Dreams Are Made Of! Porto, 24-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Stuff That Meteo Dreams Are Made Of! Porto, 24-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Stuff That Meteo Dreams Are Made Of! Porto, 24-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Stuff That Meteo Dreams Are Made Of! Porto, 24-05-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Parecia uma onda a rebentar; metia medo, mas foi um espectáculo magnífico!


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2018 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,

por aqui dia de chuva constante , sigo com *13 mm* acumulados. 

Algo fresco, 15.5ºc actuais.

Céu encoberto e alguns nevoeiros localizados.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Mai 2018 às 18:09)

Bom fim de tarde e bom início de noite...E boa noite, já agora! 

O dia de hoje tem sido interessante, com bons períodos de chuva e alguns aguaceiros.
O céu encontra-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco de SO\OSO.
O *acumulado* está nos *21,1 mm* - retirado do udómetro "HELLMAN".

Como não tinha registo de qualquer precipitação na estação, resolvi ver as "entranhas" do pluviómetro da OREGON.
As teias de aranha eram tantas (em tão pouco tempo...) que não deixavam as conchas mexerem-se. As aranhas andaram muito activas nos últimos tempos. *PORRADA NELAS!!!*
Agora que está limpo já poderá contar mais uns míseros milímetros da precipitação esperada nos próximos dias. Oxalá!

*Tactual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Mai 2018 às 21:20)

Boa noite! 
Entre ontem e hoje acumulei *27mm *e continua...
Trovoada apenas ontem a hora de almoço mas nada de mais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Mai 2018 às 00:31)

Boa noite
Sigo com 15.0ºC e  uma humidade relativa de *90%*
Vento nulo 
Continua a chover, cai certinha


----------



## qwerl (27 Mai 2018 às 12:32)

Boa tarde

O dia começou com céu muito nublado(nuvens baixas) e tempo fresco, sigo com *18,6ºC* após uma mínima de *13,1ºC
*


----------



## PedroGPRO (27 Mai 2018 às 16:24)

Boa tarde a todos 
Aqui está nublado , marca os 18 graus , está complicado o verão chegar mais rapido


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Mai 2018 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

Hoje, que eu desse conta, não choveu.
O dia começou com algum sol, mas rapidamente deu lugar a neblina e nevoeiro depois, começando o vento a soprar de O\OSO, ar mais fresco e do tipo marítimo.
Pela tarde tivemos mais sol, com alguma neblina e algumas nuvens para o interior.
Neste momento o sol já se escondeu novamente e o dia deu lugar à quase-noite (lusco-fusco). 
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado a encoberto, por nuvens médias-baixas, e o vento sopra fraco.

*Tactual: 13,8ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## jonas (28 Mai 2018 às 19:42)

Boas,
Dia com o céu um pouco nublado, não choveu.
Para o interior as coisas estão mais animadas.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Mai 2018 às 20:43)

Boa noite,

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão. Há uma célula para os lados do Gerês.


----------



## GabKoost (29 Mai 2018 às 07:10)

Interessante precipitação durante a noite e que, julgo eu, foi bastante localizada. Cercade 10mm por aqui.

Bem vinda seja ela que Maio acabará abaixo da média.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mai 2018 às 16:12)

Boa tarde! 
Festival lá para o Algarve






Entretanto no interior há relatos de chuvas e trovoadas


----------



## Cinza (29 Mai 2018 às 16:44)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Festival lá para o Algarve
> 
> 
> ...



 é exercício ou e mesmo incêndio???

edit: já sei a resposta anpc: Incêndio ativo em zona de dificil acesso, a ser combatido com apoio de meios aéreos e maquinas de rasto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mai 2018 às 16:46)

Estação da Zebreira hoje...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mai 2018 às 16:51)

Estação da Zebreira hoje... * NUMA HORA*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mai 2018 às 17:55)

Cinza disse:


> é exercício ou e mesmo incêndio???
> 
> edit: já sei a resposta anpc: Incêndio ativo em zona de dificil acesso, a ser combatido com apoio de meios aéreos e maquinas de rasto.



Foi incêndio mesmo.
Já esta em resolução.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mai 2018 às 23:17)

Boa noite.

Pasmaceira, não?!
Este tempo de céu muito nublado\encoberto e chuviscos tem destas coisas.
Tempo fresco, sem sol, numa altura destas desmoraliza um pouco "as tropas".
Não deixando de ser normal, é "atípico" para um fim de maio.
Andamos inebriados pelo sol e pelo calor dos últimos anos, que facilmente nos esquecemos que isto faz parte do nosso clima.

Hoje tivemos aqui céu encoberto, que a partir de meio da tarde se foi tornando muito nublado.
O *acumulado de precipitação* é de *2,0 mm*.
O *mês* termina comum total de *26,4 mm*. Nada mau! 

*Tactual: 11,3ºC
Hr: 86%
*​Continuação de uma boa semana.


----------

